# Mammary Cancer



## Guest (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi everyone, I am a first time poster. Apologies for long post but want to give plenty of info.

I recently took my 8 yr old shep to the vets for hip X-rays, I felt she was showing early signs of CDRM or arthritis, this had come on very suddenly, within 2 weeks I'd say. Whilst under sedation for the X-ray the vet found 3 lumps in her mammary glands, one of which had bloody discharge. I agreed for him to take a needle aspirate, which came back as 'probable carcinoma' and recommended further biopsies. The vet also did ultrasounds on her organs, and there was a mass showing near her lung. The vet suggested removal of as much of the lumps as possible, with a view to taking the biopsy from the removed tissue, the reasoning being that if cancer was confirmed treatment would involve removal of the tumours anyway so it would mean less anaesthetic overall. Unfortunately it became clear that removal of the tumours would be impossible due to their size and location, instead only a small sample was taken for the biopsy. She bled a lot more than was anticipated and is still oozing now, 2 days later. 

I am still waiting on official biopsy results but feel that the likelihood is this at quite an advanced stage and most likely has already spread to her lungs, I have read that chemo is ineffective and since total removal of the tumours has been ruled out seemingly the only option for my girl is to keep her comfortable and happy until it is no longer possible. 

Obviously I am devastated and feel incredibly guilty that this wasn't picked up earlier, I have had her since she was seven weeks old and groom/check and fuss her regularly, I can't believe I missed the lumps. 

She is currently taking metacam and a low dose of tramadol and although she seems a little uncomfortable she is still eating and playing.

Not really looking for any advice but was hoping someone who had been in a similar situation might be able to share their experience as I am feeling quite isolated, all the info I can find online talks about only early or late stage cancers, and not the limbo we are stuck in at the moment. 

Thanks.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Bumping now that this post was approved (phone posts sometimes are not). 

I am very sorry.


----------



## lisette (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi, I'm so sorry to hear about the situation you are currently in. Reading this was hard for me. Only two months ago I had to put my girl down for literally the same exact thing. She was 13.5 & like yours I had her since she was 8wks. I told the vets I would pay and do anything to help her, but there wasn't much they could do. When she could no longer walk I was picking up and carrying a 75lb gsd like a little baby. Also like you I was upset with myself for not finding the lumps sooner. All you can do is continue to give her the best life possible and keep her happy.

I hope this helps, if you would like to talk about it feel free to pm me.

Best wishes


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry. Sounds like all you can do is love her. You will get lots of moral support on this forum. Take care of your dog and take care of yourself.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

My only advice is to ask your vet for a referral to a vet oncologist for a second opinion on treatment--just to be sure. The VOs are usually attached to the state university veterinary school. You may get exactly the same view on treatment and surgery being impossible. Or you may get some options (like palliative radiation) that might give her another 6 months of pain-free, high-quality of life. The oncologists will know all the latest research, clinical trials, etc.

My own vet is a rock star, but he was very candid about _preferring_ to have an oncologist on the team when we were facing terminal cancer of a different type in my dog. His view is that they have a specialized "tool box" he doesn't have to extend quality of life. We assembled a team with a vet oncologist and a vet integrative medicine practitioner (acupuncture and supplements), with all three in communication. My regular vet played "quarterback" and was my sounding board for the options the others offered, and he ultimately helped me with the "it's time" decision, once we got there. 

I think assembling a team would help you feel less isolated while you explore every avenue. It's not inexpensive, and it may not change the outcome, but you might get more time.

I also recommend ordering a copy of this book (The Dog Cancer Survival Guide): [ame]http://www.amazon.com/The-Dog-Cancer-Survival-Guide/dp/0975263153[/ame] . It was recommended on the blog of the vet school's integrative medicine program here. It's co-authored by an oncologist and an integrative medicine vet--offering two viewpoints on a wide range of cancer issues. 

I'm sorry you are going through this. It's so hard.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

So very sorry about your dear girl. Thinking of you both and wishing you the best.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your girl. Please don't feel guilty, sometimes these things can grow quickly and you miss the first signs.

Maybe think about having a photo shoot done with her while she's feeling ok? You'll always have those to cherish, no matter what the outcome is?

((hugs))


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm so sorry.

Recently I've really been leaning towards the decision that I won't ever spay my girl, but one of the downsides is increased chance for mammary tumors. What would the first signs be? Small lump? I just would like to know if there is a way to catch these types of things early.

Again, so sorry


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry you and your dog are going through this. Yes, maybe six years back I experienced this with my girl. It was really hard, I did feel guilty too that I didn't catch it sooner. I did some research on it at the time, and yes what I remember is that once you see the bloody discharge it has more than likely spread. My dog had a mammary lump that had the discharge you described. The vet wanted to spay her while she was removing the tumor, the estrogen in an intact female will make the tumor grow faster. We did the surgery, but it had already spread and the lab results showed they did not get it all. We were looking into chemo, I think one vet suggested it, but I really don't remember if we started it or choose against giving chemo, such a blur, it was a really difficult time and I do know how hard this must be on you. If you have any questions you can PM me. I did give her Spiralina, Spiraluna? from a health food store, it was suggested by a lady that knows dogs/dog illness/cancer quite well. You can PM me if you have questions, perhaps I can help with all the research I did. Perhaps your biopsy will come back ok, please update us here. You are in our thoughts.


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

mego said:


> I'm so sorry.
> 
> Recently I've really been leaning towards the decision that I won't ever spay my girl, but one of the downsides is increased chance for mammary tumors. What would the first signs be? Small lump? I just would like to know if there is a way to catch these types of things early.
> 
> Again, so sorry


Spaying a dog comes with risks too, I believe an increased risk of some really bad cancers, hemangiosarcoma for instance. Do your research on that one. It seems the risk is higher with an early spay, but there is a lot of research out there on that.

I believe a lump near the teats would be a sign of concern to have checked out. Just like in humans it is so often missed


----------

